# Will Chili Rasboras eat baby RCS?



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

Probably. No experience with chilis but my experience with neons tells me they will be dinner.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

In my experience, microrasboras do not eat any shrimps.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Microrasboras are so very small that only the newborn shrimp can fit in their mouths. Yes, they'll eat the babies, but not enough to make any real difference. Unless you have some sort of ultra-rare or ultra-valuable shrimp, chili rasboras aren't a concern as far as losses.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

i have a tank with chili/mosquito rasboras and RCS multiply at fast rate so i'd say no, they are not eating shrimplets.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

I watched my chilis pack hunt larger OEBTs. i've seen them swimming around with shrimp tails hanging out of their mouths (i used to have photos but idk what happened to them) it can and does happen. 

if you can keep them well feed from the beginning it is far less likely that the chilis will view your RCS as a food source.


----------



## Doppelgaenger (Jul 20, 2015)

So far so good with mine, maybe I don't have enough chilis for them to get that brave, I only have 8.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

I've done it with no problems encountered. 

Here's a video too: https://youtu.be/lWZLQw0RzLQ


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

My 4 killed an ate a handful of baby shrimps. So I think it's hit an miss with this fish.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

yes, but just the newest hatched babies. They have a low prey drive, but absolutely relish live foods that will fit in their mouth. This is them eating cyclops, so you can see, it would only be the newest hatched babies


----------



## komarnjicki (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes, they just devoured all my baby golden bees.


----------



## al4n (Nov 18, 2008)

They say if the fishes mouth is too small they wont eat the shrimp. Not true, they will peck at the shrimp and eventually tears it and it becomes a sashimi meal.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------

